# Despite Uber’s Arguments, Flexibility for Employees Is a Company’s Choice



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

*Good read:
Despite Uber's Arguments, Flexibility for Employees Is a Company's Choice*
http://recode.net/2015/08/11/despite-ubers-arguments-flexibility-for-employees-is-a-companys-choice/

chi1cabby, Aug 11, 2015Report


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Analysis: Uber will survive, no matter what courts decide*
*http://www.sfchronicle.com/business...481531.php?t=32ccbda1cf&cmpid=twitter-premium*

_"Even if Uber loses this case, it will be free to restructure its relationship with its drivers in such a way that the drivers would actually be bona fide independent contractors," Chen wrote in a 68-page decision._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Page 25
Order Granting In Part and Denying In Part Plaintiffs' Motion for Class Certification (.pdf, 195 KB)








*


----------

